# 2004 vs 2005 461



## bht (Aug 29, 2004)

Are there any significant differences between the 2004 and 2005 461?

I have been looking for a new road bike, and my LBS has offered to build up a leftover 2004 461 with Ultegra-10 speed and Ksyrium Elite wheels for around 2500.00. This seems like a pretty good deal, but I don't know very much about Looks. 

I would also be interested in general impressions about the 461 as compared to say, a Trek 5200 or Giant TCR-1.

Thanks very much.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The 2004 smells different than the 2005. They used a different resing in the carbon and the frame gives off an ever so slightly different scent.

Just kidding. I think the only difference is the paint. If the price difference is substantial, I would scoop up the 2004.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Checking the web-site, the 2005 comes with the same fork as the 2004, whereas eg the 481 has the upgraded HSC5-full carbon fork, so my guess is, its pretty much the same buy...


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

How does the 461 handle? How does it climb? Is it stiff and effeicient? Does it corner well? I'm considering one as well - thanks


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes,yes, and yes. This is a great all-around bike. I used it on a 177 mile ride and it was supremely comfortable; yet, is climbs and handles with the best racing rigs. I highly recommend it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I test rode a 2004 Look 461 Ultegra Ten about a month ago. A superb machine on all fronts. Quick handling but forgiving. Soft but not numb ride. Fine acceleration. It felt frisky. It wanted to run fast. Not super light, but light enough. The Ultegra 10 was a treat, too. It felt more like Campy than old Ultegra Nine - crisp, no-nonsense, quick. If I had been seriously in the market for a new bike at the time I rode it, I would've stopped shopping right there and would've bought in on the spot. And this coming from a Colnago-Campy owner...


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks! I just ordered a 461.*

I'm getting it with the Ultegra 10 triple group and 32 hole Areohead rims. Thanks again for the input.


----------

